# HELP!! 71 lemans Sport Convertible top Question...



## projectszero (Oct 9, 2008)

I have a 1971 lemans Sport Convertible . I have a problem with the convertible top. When I go to lowering the top it will stop half way, and then I have to wait a minute or so, and then it kinda resets or something and then it will start to work again. I purchased this car around 9 months ago and the previous owner had updated all the wiring to "painless" wiring. I noticed that he put an inline fuse to the convertible top, not sure if that was the right thing to do or not, but if I have the engine on while to lower the top it will blow the fuse. it will not blow the fuse if the engine is off, only if its on. Thanks in advance .


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try adding fluid to the pump and cycle it a few times,


----------

